# Fillari-lehden keskustelut > Fillarisuositukset >  >  Kona Stinky 03

## Bsnnitrix

Mulla ois tällänen kellaris vähemmällä käytöllä.

Mietin että kantsiiko yrittää myydä vai hommata uudempi runko ja siirtää osia siihen esim. Levarit, vaihteet, tanko yms. 

Stinkyä ei taida saada konvertoitua dh ajoon
Takaiskarin tais olla 6"

Mitä mietteitä tai samankaltasia projekteja?

-miko

----------

